

Loving T-Mobile Customer Service - so much better than AT&T - gherlein
http://blog.herlein.com/2010/10/loving-t-mobile-customer-service/

======
teilo
The only hiccup I ever had with T-Mobile customer service was when one of
there support people absolutely refused to transfer me to Hotspot technical
support (I was at a Starbucks at the time, trying to fix an issue with my
account). They refused to transfer me because I was using my cell-phone for
the call, and they couldn't "help me with my issue" unless I called back from
a phone other than the one on my account.

I repeatedly told this person that my account issue had absolutely nothing to
do with my phone, or my phone service. It was a separate service, which I used
with my laptop, and was just an account login issue. She absolutely would not
transfer me unless I called back from another phone. I insisted she check with
her supervisor. She did so, and came back with the same answer. I asked to
talk to her supervisor. Should refused. I finally hung up on this person in
frustration.

I re-dialed support immediately, getting a different person, and (after going
through the whole account verification spiel) asked to be transferred to
hotspot support to resolve an account issue. They immediately transferred me
and they quickly resolved my problem.

One incident is an anomaly, and should not be used to judge the service as a
whole. I say this in their praise, because I have been with T-Mobile for about
10 years, and this was the only support issue I had with them, ever.

